# Nikolaus MTB Tour 2008



## heitzer (26. November 2008)

Liebe Radsportbegeisterte,

wie auch schon in den Jahren zuvor, findet dieses Jahr wieder die Nikolaustour (CTF) des TV Schlüchtern statt. Am 7.12. kann man von 9 bis 11Uhr an der Brüder-Grimm-Schule in Steinau an der Straße starten, um eine 26km (2 Punkte) oder 46km (3 Punkte) lange Mountainbikestrecke zu bewältigen. Die Strecken wurden für dieses Jahr neu organisiert und führen durch die schönen Wälder des Vogelsbergs und des Spessarts. Für Verpflegung auf der Strecke und danach ist ausreichend gesorgt. 
Näheres entnehmt bitte der PDF-Datei im Anhang.
Wir würden uns über eine zahlreiche Teilnahme an der Niklaustour sehr freuen und hoffen auf schönes Winterwetter.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Rafael Ruppel

P.S.: Natürlich könnt ihr mir auch eine PN schicken !


----------

